

The Pirate Bay Goes Down Worldwide - Gozu
https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-goes-worldwide-141209/

======
sp332
Here's their update [https://torrentfreak.com/swedish-police-raid-the-pirate-
bay-...](https://torrentfreak.com/swedish-police-raid-the-pirate-bay-site-
offline-141209/)

